# Games You Were Late for.



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2012)

(Got my riot shield, my helmet, sentry turrets, dual AA-12's, aaaannnd my reduce shield. Ok, I'm ready)
I...never played a single Pokemon game until Diamond and Pearl came out. :I

Story time, kids. I loved the show as a wee lad, but the games never interested me. I always had a strange hatred for turn based JRPG's even when I was too young to realize how popular the genre was. Still hate em to date. But, Pokemon is something else.
Diamond and Pearl had launched a few months before I met my current batch of really swell companions. One day I was hanging out with them and I just flipped open one of their DS's without permission, of course, and Pokemon Pearl was already in sleep mode. Not knowing what I was playing just walking around doing nothing, I asked what the Hell it was. "Pokemon, fool." I reply with a douchy "you guys actually play this?" They were under the impression I did too for 2 years. I decided to humor my lovable idiots and play it......for THREE HOURS!!
I fucking fell in love with the game and I didn't even realize it until the DS died! It sunk it's Pideotto talons into me like poison after eating Monsanto products.
 I became a huge fiend! I started getting stuffed Buizels and whatnot at Otakon, I remembered how much I loved the show and bought G1 at Suncoast. I started making my own (I made a ghost Eevee I named Necreon and a bird of some sort). I was a full blown PokeNut! Then, a revised Platinum was released. Then, Soulsilver came out. And Black a year later, I think. I breezed through all three in two days each. After which I went to get Sapphire and Emerald. Beat them both in three days total. Not proud! 

*repairs defenses*
I went back and played the old GBC ones...didn't like em. Too slow and not as much to them as the new ones, for me anyway. But, thankfully, remakes with faster play and added content! Destroyed Leaf Green in a day. 
Except for Black, all of this was before I finished highschool so I had a lot of free time.

Mega Man is another case, but I'll get to that some other time. Long story short, I bought Anniversary and X collection and beat EVERY single game on both discs in two weeks as well as Battle Network 3-6. TL;DR, what're games you _knew_ about, but missed out on and how did you get into it?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2012)

Mass Effect series.

I kind of knew what they were. My fiance played ME2 once or twice around me, and we had an inside joke about his renegade Shepard being "Ethan Mars: He's in space and he's pissed." (Heavy Rain reference.) But I never really took any interest in it, because it looked like Call of Duty in space, from my few glances.

Didn't actually take a big interest in them until shortly before ME3 came out, and my fiance started making a big deal about it. I was curious, so I played a bit of ME1.
Then I dropped my play of that, rushed through a comprehensive play of ME2, so I could get to 3. Liked it ever since.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2012)

still haven't played a pokemon game outside of puzzle league and pokemon snap.
also i was late on playing skyrim.
generally i'm pretty late on games cause buying them on day one is kind of a crazy idea since the game could be festering shit that was overhyped or stuff like that. also i don't have the money to buy every good game that comes out.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm glad you're enjoying Pokemon! We should battle some time.

Legend of Zelda and Link's Awakening. Both I bought on the 3DS virtual console, so it's fairly recently that I was able to experience them in all their glory. Link's Awakening is fun- I played the Oracle games when they came out and this is very reminiscent of them, so while it's a different game, it's very nostalgic. Legend of Zelda is straight up frustrating. I'm actually still working on it- I've been abusing the virtual console's save state feature and I'm still having a difficult time.

I was late to the party with Tales of the Abyss- I'm a fan of the Tales of series so I knew a lot about it, but I stick to Nintendo consoles so I never got a chance to play it until it was ported onto the 3DS. I'm glad I was finally able to experience it, it was everything I thought it would be.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

Minecraft.

Ho man, I remember back in 2010. Browsing /v/ fuckearly in the morning, seeing Minecraft generals everywhere. I always browsed through the threads for some reason, despite the fact that I knew nothing about it.

I really do miss when people where asking "how do I make a portal to hell?". I wish I was there for these guys before all these children and Redditors started vomiting all over the community.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 14, 2012)

I knew a little about Golden Sun and the Shin Megami series, but it was a good 5 or so years before I got into the awesome mess.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 15, 2012)

I was pretty late to the show for Half Life 2, but now I've played all the Half Life games and get to sit on my thumbs waiting for a third one forever just like everyone else.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 15, 2012)

I got into serious console gaming 2-3 years ago...
Needless to say, I was late for just about everything. For example, I bought Skyrim on release day. I haven't opened it yet because I've been catching up on oblivion as well as playing other games like minecraft.
Also, I've never played a pokemon game. I feel like I've missed out on a childhood. 
Any tips on where to start for Pokemon games?


----------



## Pike (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't play Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri until about ten years after it was released and I will always regret this.

I was slow on the boat for X-Com UFO Defense, as well.


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2012)

The Mass Effect series, which I now love with every ember of my being,
The Battlefield series, I only started at Bad Company 2 :c
Arma II. I only got it two months ago because I'd seem some stuff about the DayZ mod which really intrigued me, but the base game is really good too.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Any tips on where to start for Pokemon games?


Every Pokemon game caters to newcomers, so whatever you choose would make a good starting point. I recommend starting with Black or White though so you won't have to play catch-up if you find yourself liking it.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 15, 2012)

I would say the Halo series, but i'm not sure if starting at Halo 2 could be considered late.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 15, 2012)

all retro games. my first console was the PS1 which i got in 1999, i completely missed the 8 and 16 bit era.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I was late to the party with Tales of the Abyss- I'm a fan of the Tales of series so I knew a lot about it, but I stick to Nintendo consoles so I never got a chance to play it until it was ported onto the 3DS. I'm glad I was finally able to experience it, it was everything I thought it would be.


Didn't we establish that game is shit?


Demensa said:


> Any tips on where to start for Pokemon games?


Heart gold/Soul Sliver


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 15, 2012)

i haven't played any halo game besides halo 3

skyrim is my first elder scroll game


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I was pretty late to the show for Half Life 2, but now I've played all the Half Life games and get to sit on my thumbs waiting for a third one forever just like everyone else.



I was too, I got the Orange Box for Portal...I didn't fucking play Portal. Not until all three of those beautiful games were finished.



Demensa said:


> I got into serious console gaming 2-3 years ago...
> Needless to say, I was late for just about everything. For example, I bought Skyrim on release day. I haven't opened it yet because I've been catching up on oblivion as well as playing other games like minecraft.
> Also, I've never played a pokemon game. I feel like I've missed out on a childhood.
> Any tips on where to start for Pokemon games?



Yeah, I'd start with Black or White since it has most everything from it's predecessors. From there, I would jump to Platinum and than the remakes. Skip Diamond and Pearl. Not bad, but Platinum is essentially both. 
And this is just me, but I'd play the remakes, Heartgold and Soulsilver, Fire Red and Leaf Green before the actual old school ones.



Ikrit said:


> i haven't played any halo game besides halo 3
> 
> skyrim is my first elder scroll game



I love Halo. That to me is still original. Copycats have tarnished it's image a bit even if it does pull from other games itself. But, it expanded on those little bits. Always fun to play to me. :3

And I was late to the Bethesda scene period. Never heard about TES until Oblivion. Never heard about Fallout until 3. Love Oblivion, Skyrim, F3, and Marrowind after going back and playing it. New Vegas...no. The bugs. The broken enemies. Awful restricting terrain. No. Some of my worst gaming stories come from that mangled game alone.

And SirRob (I can't multiquote more than 3) I'd love to play with you. Only problem, my family chose WPA AGAIN after I told them what it does to some of my online features. Even after moving and switching ISP's, they still chose WPA rather than WEP for our internet security. Normal DS games can't play on WPA even on 3DS so I can't get online for anything. Nintendo's fault or my family's fault, I'm still debating. Sorry. :<


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> And SirRob (I can't multiquote more than 3) I'd love to play with you. Only problem, my family chose WPA AGAIN after I told them what it does to some of my online features. Even after moving and switching ISP's, they still chose WPA rather than WEP for our internet security. Normal DS games can't play on WPA even on 3DS so I can't get online for anything. Nintendo's fault or my family's fault, I'm still debating. Sorry. :<


Black/White should work with WPA if you're using a 3DS. It was a big problem for me too before I got a 3DS, haha. Although I could change the security settings, it was a hassle to do that just to play Pokemon.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2012)

I have never played a single Zelda game.

Ever.


----------



## Bark (Jul 15, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I have never played a single Zelda game.
> 
> Ever.



How could you? D:



Let's see... I was moderately late for Halo if you count Halo 2 as being late. I've still never played through the entirety of the first one (I've been trying but fucking invisible Elites goddamn). But, the rest, hell yeah. Save Halo Wars. I don't think that one counts.

Was also late for the Bethesda scene. Skyrim is my first Elder Scrolls game. I still always forget that the series itself is called The Elder Scrolls, too :v. Not sure if the Fallout series counts in that regard since Fallout 3 and New Vegas are different from the first two in terms of gameplay, I'm pretty sure.

I'm currently behind on all the Kingdom Hearts games. Love the series but so many games that aren't the third one. I need to finish plowing through the 2nd one still, anyway. I'm pretty sure I've gone back and beaten the 1st one a few times, though.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 15, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> How could you? D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halo Wars is canon so I would say it counts. It's not bad. SImple as all hell for an RTS, but not bad.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 15, 2012)

And back on topic I was late for Icewind Dale and Planescape Torment. I actually first got Icewind Dale when I was a kid, but never actually got the chance to play beyond the first opening 20 minutes so I'm playing through it now. Planescape I have, but haven't even started yet. Also got Baldur's Gate on a CD around here somewhere...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> the Kingdom Hearts games.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 15, 2012)

Every game I own, I got it at least a year (on average, five years) after it's release. :T 

I have never owned a brand-new game.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 15, 2012)

I completely missed all the games on the NES until I got a Contra emulator a while back.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

I was also late to Contra. I remember when I was 12 and dragged to Hot Topic against my will. I saw a pillar of gamie goodies. There was a Contra shirt that made me remember how people on G4 talked about it a lot with praise and said how brutally hard it was without the code. I went home...emulated the original and played it. I tried to put in the code and it never worked, but the game really wasn't that hard. I beat it on 2 lives my second playthrough. And then I fell in love with the games. Beat Super C. Bought Contra 3 and beat that on hard. Went to Otakon 2006, I believe, and picked up Contra 4 when it was still new. Beat that on hard 100% actually by the next week. And then Shattered Soldier. Great game. And utterly impossible to get the rest of the stages. 
I love old Konami crap.

And speaking of, Castlevania is another one I missed. I wish I was a bigger fan, but I despise most of the hugely popular ones. The 3D and NES games are some absolutely horrible shit imo and don't get me started on that fighter even if it was a cool idea. But, Dawn of Sorrow got me into it. The music was just some of the worst I've heard which was off putting, but a great game. Portrait of Ruin, Order of Ecclsia, Symphony of the Night, and my personal favorite Super 4 all followed. I played Rondo of Blood or Bloodlines, I think. The one on genesis with the spear dude.



Unzipped Zebra said:


> I'm currently behind on all the Kingdom Hearts games. Love the series but so many games that aren't the third one. I need to finish plowing through the 2nd one still, anyway. I'm pretty sure I've gone back and beaten the 1st one a few times, though.



I was late to Kingdom Hearts also...glad I was though. But, I liked Birth By Sleep and the Dream Drop Distance demo was fun. May pick that up if Otomedius 1, 2, Gravity Rush, and Akai Katana don't kill my wallet. xD


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 15, 2012)

Ah, I almost forgot about Splinter Cell. First game I played there was Chaos Theory. I guess I was lucky because most of the Splinter Cell fans i've seen agree that that was the best one.


----------



## Bark (Jul 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Not sure what you're going for there :v



Fernin said:


> Halo Wars is canon so I would say it counts. It's not bad. SImple as all hell for an RTS, but not bad.



I don't think I've heard many positives about it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

Splinter Cell...I remember that. 
I played the first one as a kid and couldn't understand what the fuck I was doing! xD
I should go get a copy and try again! Still have a demo disc from 2003 with that, Sonic DX, Billy Hatcher, and two others. Sad, but that's a key part of my preteen childhood. lol
You can only be me to understand.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 15, 2012)

Quake 4, bought it for 5 bucks at a retro game store and the multiplayer was fucked even after patching

And UT2k4, all the servers are Onslaught servers now, so there are no simple "Kill everyone" Deathmatch servers, it's all just overstretched capture the point in an oversized map... At least bots will never leave or betray me...


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 15, 2012)

Most games these days. I wait till steam has them for sale before I get stuff. I just recently got Payday:The heist even though that was released last year. 
A game has to be something special for me to get it during release and pay full price. In the past I've done that for Littlebigplanet, FF series, Metal Gear Solid series, and will for the upcoming Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Ramses (Jul 15, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls series. Played Oblivion about a year after it came out. Twenty seconds in, I fell in love all over again with Patrick Stewart.

When Skyrim came out, I was ready - I had a big ol' Viking helmet on my head months before the release date.


----------



## Conker (Jul 15, 2012)

I've never played _Portal_. I own _Portal_, but I've never played it.


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 15, 2012)

The Half-Life series and Portal are the notable ones. I played Portal 2 the minute it came out, though.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 15, 2012)

OP is probably going to hate me for this list of JRPGs, but... I got into those kinds of games when I first played Wild ARMs 3. When my fanaticism over that series died out, I had my brief foray into the Final Fantasy series, which ended almost immediately after I played FF13. 
Most recently I've fallen in love with the Persona series. I've only played 3 & 4 though...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

I hate those games, but I could never be upset for what people like. I'd be an asshole for that. I mean, I like a small few that have other charms shadowing what I find to be horrendous flaws of typical JRPG's. Chrono Trigger, Earthbound, Sands of Destruction, and DQ8&9 are the only others besides Pokemon for their individual charms, I felt made them less generic. And it's not just the turn based ones either. Like I can't stand Secret of Mana, Monster Hunter, and every KH besides Birth By Sleep. You wouldn't believe how many people *literally* dislike me as a human for that IRL. I hate being disliked for my preferences. That's the last thing I'd ever do to someone...well, I wouldn't rape, kill, or rob anyone either so...fourth to the last thing I'd do. :3


----------



## Fernin (Jul 15, 2012)

> I don't think I've heard many positives about it.



It really is an alright game, most of the people who down talk it are pc players who got butt hurt consoles got a fun RTS, alabit a simple one. It's also worth noting the pretweens who played the other Halos to death bitched about it because they're too stupid to wrap their heads around even a simple RTS. The only real gripe about the game is it contains a couple questionable retcons (but none nearly as bad as Reach) and occasional frame rate drop. But on the whole it's well worth playing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> Not sure what you're going for there :v


You mash the X button. alot.


Pachi-O said:


> Monster Hunter


That's a MMO, dude.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 15, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I hate those games, but I could never be upset for what people like. I'd be an asshole for that. I mean, I like a small few that have other charms shadowing what I find to be horrendous flaws of typical JRPG's. Chrono Trigger, Earthbound, Sands of Destruction, and DQ8&9 are the only others besides Pokemon for their individual charms, I felt made them less generic. And it's not just the turn based ones either. Like I can't stand Secret of Mana, Monster Hunter, and every KH besides Birth By Sleep. You wouldn't believe how many people *literally* dislike me as a human for that IRL. I hate being disliked for my preferences. That's the last thing I'd ever do to someone...well, I wouldn't rape, kill, or rob anyone either so...fourth to the last thing I'd do. :3



 Oh good, you're a cool person... who is also not a future rapist/murderer/thief. :]
Likewise, I respect your opinion. Not like it's my favorite genre anyway. 
Legend of Zelda and Smash Bros. are my life. <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

Ramses said:


> The Elder Scrolls series. Played Oblivion about a year after it came out. Twenty seconds in, I fell in love all over again with Patrick Stewart.
> 
> When Skyrim came out, I was ready - I had a big ol' Viking helmet on my head months before the release date.



Hahah you reminded me of this:
http://www.obviouswinner.com/storag....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1323710490618

Oh and so I have something to contribute to the thread,  I was super late for GTA:SA and GTA4.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Oh good, you're a cool person... who is also not a future rapist/murderer/thief. :]
> Likewise, I respect your opinion. Not like it's my favorite genre anyway.
> Legend of Zelda and Smash Bros. are my life. <3



I love Zelda except Skyward Sword, but I've been fiending on those since as far back as I can remember. Nintendo used to do a good job at E rated horror. O^O


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2012)

This is like the 100th time you've stated your dislike for Skyward Sword. I don't even know how you could hate it while you like the rest of the series... it was very Zelda-like.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> This is like the 100th time you've stated your dislike for Skyward Sword. I don't even know how you could hate it while you like the rest of the series... it was very Zelda-like.



LOL! I'm so sorry! I'll calm down on that if it's starting to be noticeable. XD
I do in fact have a ton of reasons why I despise it, though. It's actually one of two only Zelda games I can't stand. The other being Spirit Tracks. But, if I'm starting to spam my utter disapproval of the game everywhere, chances are I've given my reasoning already. So I'll drop it right here.


----------



## kman (Jul 16, 2012)

The "Prince Of Persia" series

I finally got around to getting the "HD" Triple-pack for PS3, got maybe 1/4 of the way into the first, and haven't played since, I don't have the free-time now like I did back in highschool


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2012)

I know you gave your reasoning a while back, but I don't really recall when or where. Spirit Tracks too..? It's funny, because I'd rank those two among the highest... at least above Four Swords. _At least._ (The Realm of Memories in the 25th anniversary edition was very fun though)


----------



## Onnes (Jul 16, 2012)

As an apathetic PC gamer, I'm late to damn near everything. Portal, HL2, Assassin's Creed, Saint's Row, and I could spend all day digging games out of my memory. Obviously there are also untold console series that, as a gamer, I should know about but that I've never played.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I know you gave your reasoning a while back, but I don't really recall when or where. Spirit Tracks too..? It's funny, because I'd rank those two among the highest... at least above Four Swords. _At least._ (The Realm of Memories in the 25th anniversary edition was very fun though)



My top three were A Link to the Past, Majora's Mask, and Ocarina of Time respectively. I like Four Swords. I let it slide because I view it as a spin off. And Spirit Tracks was abysmal, just not my favorite.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> My top three were A Link to the Past, Majora's Mask, and Ocarina of Time respectively. I like Four Swords. I let it slide because I view it as a spin off. And Spirit Tracks was abysmal, just not my favorite.


My top three are Majora's Mask, Ocarina of Time and Skyward Sword. Majora's Mask gets the gold 'cause it had such strong characters. The Anju and Kafei sidequest is one of my favorite in any game.


----------



## Milo (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think I liked skyward sword as much because, like the two DS zelda's, it felt like I was on tracks. you fly a bird that takes you from one area to the next without really being able to stop where you are, and look at everything. you HAVE to specifically arrive at you location in order to do any exploring.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 16, 2012)

The Uncharted series. I had been meaning to try them out for some time (I loved Naughty Dog's previous games, especially Jak and Daxter), but never got around to it. I picked up the dual pack this year, and... wow. The first one was alright, but I do believe that Uncharted 2 is one of the best PS3 games I've ever played.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2012)

Milo said:


> I don't think I liked skyward sword as much because, like the two DS zelda's, it felt like I was on tracks. you fly a bird that takes you from one area to the next without really being able to stop where you are, and look at everything. you HAVE to specifically arrive at you location in order to do any exploring.


You mean like, you can't pause the bird, or something? Is that what you're getting at? I wouldn't consider that to be a flaw... just a thing. Does it really bother you so much that you dislike the game in general because of it?


----------



## Milo (Jul 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You mean like, you can't pause the bird, or something? Is that what you're getting at? I wouldn't consider that to be a flaw... just a thing. Does it really bother you so much that you dislike the game in general because of it?



I like the game. it's definitely not my least favorite of the zelda's. I think the mogma's are adorable...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2012)

Milo said:


> I like the game. it's definitely not my least favorite of the zelda's. I think the mogma's are adorable...


"Wh-wha-what? The elder got... launched up somewhere? Where'd he go, then?"
"Beyond..."


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 17, 2012)

SirRob said:


> My top three are Majora's Mask, Ocarina of Time and Skyward Sword. Majora's Mask gets the gold 'cause it had such strong characters. The Anju and Kafei sidequest is one of my favorite in any game.



You know what's weird? I've never actually played the Zelda games, yet I know quite a bit about them. My favourite is _Wind Waker_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

That was one of the things that bothered me, too. However it was one of the very many things that gave the game it's gratuitous handholding mechanics. People complained about bactracking in Metroid Prime, but at least something changed in that game to test your new items or ramp up the tough enemies when you got more powerful. Zelda it's a cheap straight shot every 20 minutes between the same three locations and sometimes for excess reasons...Scrapper. 
And I felt exploration was dulled and pussified as well as the actual difficulty of the game even on hero mode which I quit half way out of boredom. I'm not tooting my horn, but I see a problem when I 100% a 3D Zelda in 35 hours...on my first try. I practically speed ran the temples, and finding stuff was so easy. You can't MISS goddess cubes. It's just not happening. Later in the game, as with every other pickup, Fi allows you to dowse for them. Now, I wouldn't mind that if it weren't for the fact that all the goddess chests were all in the sky and show up on the fucking map as if going to the 2 and half measly sky islands available is such a staggering endeavor. One or the other. Make cubes hard to find or make chests hard to find.

^*One* complaint. If I went into full detail of why I hate this game...the mods would close this thread and rightfully so.

It's not without merits though (and I just coughed up blood and bile typing that). The good things that stuck out were the time mechanics of the desert, the use of robots which fits extremely well, Koloktos which is the greatest Nintendo boss I have ever had the pleasure of fighting even over Metroid Prime's first phase, the splendid recreation of Armos after the lovely Twilight Princess somehow managed to disgrace, Demise, and Final Ghirahim. Some tracks, like Koloktos/Moldarach, Fi's first encounter, Lanayru Mining Facility, and the Demise and Ghirahim final fights were wonderful. But, those are the only good things I found good in the game and only add up to about a 2/10 for Skyward Sword.

Of course this is all my opinion and I don't mind if people disagree. I may be getting harsh because I've started hating Nintendo at the start of the Wii. Meh...

Sorry for the wall.


----------



## Namba (Jul 17, 2012)

Sly series by a landslide. I only started playing the games a little over a year ago.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

I still missed out. I only played the secret Sly 2 demo on Ratchet and Clank 3 YEARS ago. Haven't played one since. I really want to. Q^Q


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2012)

I know I shouldn't respond back, but I can't help myself. I love Zelda too much not to go on and on about it, and I know you're the same.



Pachi-O said:


> That was one of the things that bothered me, too. However it was one of the very many things that gave the game it's gratuitous handholding mechanics. People complained about bactracking in Metroid Prime, but at least something changed in that game to test your new items or ramp up the tough enemies when you got more powerful. Zelda it's a cheap straight shot every 20 minutes between the same three locations and sometimes for excess reasons...Scrapper.
> And I felt exploration was dulled and pussified as well as the actual difficulty of the game even on hero mode which I quit half way out of boredom. I'm not tooting my horn, but I see a problem when I 100% a 3D Zelda in 35 hours...on my first try. I practically speed ran the temples, and finding stuff was so easy. You can't MISS goddess cubes. It's just not happening. Later in the game, as with every other pickup, Fi allows you to dowse for them. Now, I wouldn't mind that if it weren't for the fact that all the goddess chests were all in the sky and show up on the fucking map as if going to the 2 and half measly sky islands available is such a staggering endeavor. One or the other. Make cubes hard to find or make chests hard to find.


I thought they were very clever with their usage of the three locations... Each time you went back to an area, it was different. Aside from the Scrapper missions which only took like less than five minutes anyway. But then, they were there to encourage exploration, rather than to merely pad the game. 

In terms of exploration and difficulty, I found it to be just right. I died a few times while playing, but my progress was never halted to a point where I'd get frustrated. But I understand that a veteran gamer might be annoyed by the lax difficulty. There were also places I missed the first time, but found in my second playthrough, despite me tending to comb every little nook and cranny. So I've got no complaints about exploration either, because to me I still got that feeling of finding something new even when I thought I knew everything about the game. Fi allowing you to dowse for Goddess Cubes wasn't a flaw at all- it's completely optional and saves someone the effort of using a guide. I wish they had let you dowse for heart pieces, too.  

The goddess chests... they could've done something more elaborate with the reaching them, yeah. It would've been epic to have Wind Waker style islands.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I know I shouldn't respond back, but I can't help myself. I love Zelda too much not to go on and on about it, and I know you're the same.
> 
> I thought they were very clever with their usage of the three locations... Each time you went back to an area, it was different. Aside from the Scrapper missions which only took like less than five minutes anyway. But then, they were there to encourage exploration, rather than to merely pad the game.
> 
> ...



I don't mind you responding back. I like opposing opinions when presented in a civil manner. I'm not debating or arguing, btw. I just tend to get a bit passionate with my bitching about things that piss me off to the point that I may present an augmentative tone. I'm not in any way trying to get you to see it my way. I'm the type of person that believes bad and "not for me" are different things. So any time you see me say X game is bad, know I don't mean it's design is broken and you shouldn't like it either. Skyward Sword is not a bad game, I *myself* just hate it because it doesn't suit my preferences of what I want in a Zelda game. It's why I usually stress the terms "I myself", "in my opinion", and "to/for me". If you feel I'm trying to convert you to my thinking, let me apologize sincerely. That was not my intent at all.

Anyway, Wind Waker's only flaw in my eyes was the lacking amount of dungeons, but other than that, incredible piece of digital entertainment. That innovation thing I used to see in Nintendo products. If they even made a large scale on-ground game again like Twilight Princess, I'd be fine. My thing with Skyward Sword is that everything was compartmentalized. It got so boring to me and things were predictable except the desert area. And I did choose to not use dowsing, but I survey areas constantly and couldn't miss a cube because they were so large and poorly placed (in the sense that they weren't really hidden).


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh no, I'm not worried about you converting me. No, it's the other way around. I'm the one who needs to apologize. 

I was gonna put Wind Waker into my top three but I decided sailing the ocean wasn't as -me- as soaring through the air.  Atmosphere is a big factor for my enjoyment.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Oh no, I'm not worried about you converting me. No, it's the other way around. I'm the one who needs to apologize.
> 
> I was gonna put Wind Waker into my top three but I decided sailing the ocean wasn't as -me- as soaring through the air.  Atmosphere is a big factor for my enjoyment.



Never got that vibe from your post, m'boy.

Atmosphere is a big part of everyone's enjoyment. That's why I love Majora's Mask...you know I think they should smoke moar when making Zelda games. :I


----------



## veeno (Jul 18, 2012)

I was really late to play the metal gear games.


----------



## Namba (Jul 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I still missed out. I only played the secret Sly 2 demo on Ratchet and Clank 3 YEARS ago. Haven't played one since. I really want to. Q^Q


They're great, man. Get them whatever way you can.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 19, 2012)

I started with Final Fantasy X, which is probably why I don't like how there's so many missables in 7 and everyone leaves/dies.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 19, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> I started with Final Fantasy X, which is probably why I don't like how there's so many missables in 7 and everyone leaves/dies.



I love and hate FFX. On one hand, I enjoyed the game for the most part, but on the other hand.... getting the sigils... Ugh! So much rage. Dodge 200the lightning bolts consecutively?
I'm never doing that again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> They're great, man. Get them *whatever way you can*.



OKAY!!!!1 

*Downloads PS2 emulator and Sly ISO's*
Kidding.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I have never played a single Zelda game.
> 
> Ever.



Same, im apparantly the game of my groups of friends yet they play just as me, they cant believe i havent played a single one but they have never played a Metroid 0_0


----------



## Namba (Jul 19, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Same, im apparantly the game of my groups of friends yet they play just as me, they cant believe i havent played a single one but they have never played a Metroid 0_0


O.O; Dude, that's terrible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Same, im apparantly the game of my groups of friends yet they play just as me, they cant believe i havent played a single one but they have never played a Metroid 0_0



I knew someone who didn't know what Pokemon was. I showed her Pikachu...no bells went off. She's 20. I don't care if you didn't know the games or don't like it, but holy shit! That's a feat missing something like that for years!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 19, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Same, im apparantly the game of my groups of friends yet they play just as me, they cant believe i havent played a single one but they have never played a Metroid 0_0



I've never played Metroid either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I've never played Metroid either.



You should try it! If you like exploration and kickass power ups. She gets a crap ton of awesome crap like the Screw Attack (infinite electric jump), Morph Ball, Grapple beam, Speed Booster, and a shit ton of varying beam weapons. Good stuff for the gaming soul!


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 19, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> You should try it! If you like exploration and kickass power ups. She gets a crap ton of awesome crap like the Screw Attack (infinite electric jump), Morph Ball, Grapple beam, Speed Booster, and a shit ton of varying beam weapons. Good stuff for the gaming soul!



I've only ever played_ Metroid: Fusion_. I liked that one, though, especially the bosses. In fact, Nintendo does a pretty good job at bosses in general.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 19, 2012)

Let me see, I've never played a Bauldur's Gate game.  I didn't play a Diablo game until the second one.  Monster Hunter Tri was the first one I played.  Elder Scrolls 4 was the first one in the series I played.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 19, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> You should try it! If you like exploration and kickass power ups. She gets a crap ton of awesome crap like the Screw Attack (infinite electric jump), Morph Ball, Grapple beam, Speed Booster, and a shit ton of varying beam weapons. Good stuff for the gaming soul!



hm

no


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 19, 2012)

Morrowind and Daggerfall. There was no longer an excuse for Daggerfall since it's now free. Not sure if Arena is worth my time. 

And Fallout 1 and 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> hm
> 
> no



Ok.....I didn't know you consciously weren't interested. Just thought they passed you. I'm sorry.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 19, 2012)

It's okay, my friend doesn't like Metroid either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not worried if he doesn't like Metroid. That's his prerogative. He just seemed annoyed by my post...Was yours even directed to me?


----------

